
Four Chinese citizens arrested on college-entry cheating charges - ilamont
http://www.universalhub.com/2017/four-chinese-citizens-arrested-college-entry
======
vfulco
I run an English resume editing, LinkedIn Profile creation, interview
coaching, and academic document(s) and application(s) final editing service in
Shanghai (reach out on my profile if interested). We have been approached to
do everything under the sun from forging recommendation letters to writing
entire Master's level theses from scratch and everything in between. There is
a ton of business if you have no ethics. No way, no how.

------
droopyEyelids
How often does the arrest and prosecution of visa students for cheating on
entry exams happen?

~~~
Hydraulix989
I know that this sort of cheating happens quite a bit, and usually people just
turn a blind eye to it. According to some of my friends from overseas, some of
my their friends (my classmates) hired test takers to get them into the
university I attended.

Makes me a bit livid. I studied and worked hard by playing fair.

~~~
stuffedBelly
I took SAT in Hong Kong, 2009 and saw this happen in person. There were even
hidden ads for hiring test takers. That explained why there were international
students with 2200+ SAT score but could barely read/write/speak in English and
had trouble catching up with lectures.

I for one absolutely loathe such dishonesty and the fact that some parents
even helped hiring test takers for their kids made me sick.

------
sumitgt
If you know even basic english, TOEFL is not really difficult. If you are
unable to get a decent score in TOEFL, it is very likely that you would not
understand anything that is thought in a lecture that is administered in
English.

~~~
pshn
"taught"

------
xixi77
What kind of a federal crime does this fall under? Mail fraud perhaps? Also,
are tests like these actually administered by govt.?

~~~
Hydraulix989
Defrauding the student visa program, so illegal immigration.

~~~
xixi77
Ah, that makes sense.

------
mac01021
I'm curious about how they first got admitted and then later got caught.

------
baybal2
Stuff like that all around developing countries. Those guys shoot themselves
in the foot, but most likely that were their parents.

The true story here, I was going through the immigration control in JFK on
Moscow -> NYC flight. In front of me was a guy with a family speaking fluent
Russian. I thought he was Russian, but then he pulled out a US passport and
began telling his "family" to not to speak with immigration or otherwise "they
will be revealed". When it was his time to go through the officer, he was
visibly super anxious and he barely managed to put a single phrase in English.
The immigration guy called somebody, then policemen came and took him and his
"family" away.

It amazes me that in this day, there still are naive people who think that
they can get their way in the West with bought or fake papers.

